# Giant Duckweed?



## BRUNER247

I'm trying to find the name of this floating plant, might work planted too? Anyhow when its tiny it looks like duckweed(same size also) the baby plants come from the leaves of the bigger one. I got them bout 4" across, two have gotten bigger & are growing good.roughly 8"-10" across. I have it floating like duckweed but has long leaves with like fingers(something like a oak or maple leaf) the leaves actually look like the tropical house plant(lacy tree plant). Any ideas? It sends of lots of duckweed babies,I've removed several new batches to my other tanks in 2 months.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

If you still have my email, send me a pic from your Blackberry


----------



## BRUNER247

I don't have it still Joe or something.lol


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

[email protected]


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

The little circular floating plants in the pic look like either duckweed or salvinia minima, it's kinda hard to tell, the bigger stuff at the surface looks like water sprite


----------



## BRUNER247

Its all the same thing whatever the big is that's what the small is. It does look like duckweed for a couple days till it grows more. Thanks Joe!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Do you mind if I post the pic here? I've never seen water sprite or wisteria start out like that.


----------



## BRUNER247

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Do you mind if I post the pic here? I've never seen water sprite or wisteria start out like that.


Go ahead Joe. I googled sprite some of the pics look like it, some don't. There's even another guy that that has what looks to be same floating plant n he doesn't think its sprite. Ill get some better pics today also


----------



## alexandar75

Is it this plant? I've got it, too


----------



## BRUNER247

Negative yours is water lettuce I believe. Its some type of sprite but don't look the same as some sprite I've seen. Water lettuce didn't last long in my tanks(piranha tore em up) this type of sprite is growing like wild fire. Fry seem to really like it.


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Is it an Azolla sp?


----------



## BRUNER247

negative. I looked at several kinds of azolla, it doesn't look like any of them. I think joes right its a type of sprite.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Sorry it took so long to post this...


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Ceratopteris thalictroides. Common in drains and swamps around here. I have it in all my tanks as a nutrient vac. Grows submerged or emmersed. Plantlets will sprout from any broken off bits of leaf floating around the tank.


----------



## BRUNER247

Yep water sprite. Thanks guys.


----------



## shaneb

Bruner does that stuff grow easily in low to no light? I want some floating type plants but i dont use lights on the tank i need it for..


----------



## BRUNER247

Its awesome. Growing great with no lights.only gets some natural light n room lights. Duckweed too small, water lettuce didn't make it. Sprite is growing like crazy.


----------



## Sacrifice

Bruner so you were looking for Water Sprite? I just through half of this big pile away last week. I wish I would've been watching your thread. I can give you some when I come to pick up my reds, hopefully in a month or so. Or I could mail it to ya. Mine needs to grow a bit more, but I had a ton that I could've given you, lol.


----------



## shaneb

Bruner Where can you buy it online? When i redo my tank next I want to get some is why I ask


----------



## BRUNER247

Liveaquaria, aquabid, or hook-up with sacrifice lol


----------



## LS1FDRx7

I got water sprite too! They're lovely plants. Easy to grow and looks nice in the background.


----------



## BRUNER247

Girl your tanks are always stunning!


----------



## jp80911

I could use some too as nitrate vac if it works great.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

jp80911 said:


> I could use some too as nitrate vac if it works great.


Water sprite grows like a weed, great for sucking up extra nutrients... I also have a ton of extra salvinia minima if you're looking for a floating nutrient hog.


----------



## jp80911

I need something that would work for very minimum light condition as I want to put them in my sump


----------



## Sacrifice

It's a great plant. Seems to grow both planted in the gravel and floating. I have trouble with mine since I trimmed it down the current from the XP3 catches it and makes it flip over so I've recently tied it to the center brace I also planted a good chunk in the gravel and it seems to be doing great. When planted it has a much brighter green the all my other plants. Looks cool and really stands out. I'm thinking about setting up a 30g and just letting it run wild. When floated the plant sends long roots down which also look very cool blowing in the current.


----------

